# Fotos del Real Plaza Chiclayo



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Imagenes extraidas de la revista Constructivo.

*Real Plaza Chiclayo*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

gracias filter, uuuhhmm bueno está maso interesante el centro comercial lo único q no me gusta un toq es el patio de comidas lo demás normal ahh tb le tiene un parecido al megaplaza.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

No se, después del Jockey plaza (el mas chevre y que supera a todos los mall x bastante diferencia) y larcomar, el mall que mas me ha gustado del país, es el real plaza de chiclayo. Gracias Filter x las fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si pues Clau, a mi tambièn se me ha parecido al megaplaza y eso que fui solo una vez y de paso a ese bar tipo mexicano que no se si siga ahi..... muy buenas las fotos, el thead de calidad


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Buenas fotos.Un centro comercial muy moderno.Espero que la ciudad de Trujillo sorprenda aun mas con su Megaplaza.Lo unico horrible es el piso.Que cosa para mas fea.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Si pues Clau, a mi tambièn se me ha parecido al megaplaza y eso que fui solo una vez y de paso a ese bar tipo mexicano que no se si siga ahi..... muy buenas las fotos, el thead de calidad



yo tb he ido una sola vez .. felizmente :sleepy:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Se refieren al megaplaza :? ,yo tbm he ido pero tbm solo una vez,emmm NO me gusto.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

la verdad ke ese saga falabella no me gusta mucho


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Tiene aire un megaplaza.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

7/10 ! esta chevre , no se , tal vez en persona es mejor !!!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Lo repito una vez más...lo que más me sorprende es al aire veraniego del Real Plaza...Bien por los chiclayanos y gracias a Filter por tomarse el tiempo de mostrarnos un poco más del Real Plaza Chiclayo.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve tan libre ese centro comercial, que lindo. Lo que si no me gusta es esa cosa blanca con el nombre del centro comercial...se ve feo en mi opinion.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pues repetire lo que muchos han dicho, tiene un parecido al Megaplaza, con la diferencia que este último es mucho más grande, el patio de comidas parece una copia, en conclusión me agrada bastante.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si, lo que el patio de comidas del real plaza es diferente al megaplaza es que tiene una pileta en medio, cuando vas a consumir algo en la noche le da un toque muy lindo al ambiente la pileta en funcionamiento.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ahora si estas fotos demuestran mas a este mall en su momentum plenum !!!! Me gusta el disenho, no es malo, si tiene su atractivo !


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me gusta todo, aunque no mucho lo descubierto que luce el patio de comida. Me parece que si lloviera se mojaria todo, incluso dentro del mall. Gracias por las fotos filter.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

La lluvia no seria el unico inconveniente, a ciertas horas del dia en Chiclayo y en un mall abierto como el Real Plaza el viento es extremo... en invierno se siente mucho mas aun.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

^^ Los centros comerciales de estilo Open Center, como larcomar, real plaza chiclayo, plaza lima sur, no tienen ningun incoveniente en la costa, pero en ciudades como cajamarca ese estilo si seria un verdadero desastre por el mismo clima.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

he oido por rumores en chiclayo que alguna tienda grande de lima de dueños Chilenos quiere comprar el terreno de la woyke que queda al costado del colegio karl weiss y esta cerca del Real plaza a dos cuadras mas centrica, alguien me pueda dar informacion al respecto? el terreno es de 40 000 metros


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

cibert said:


> he oido por rumores en chiclayo que alguna tienda grande de lima de dueños Chilenos quiere comprar el terreno de la woyke que queda al costado del colegio karl weiss y esta cerca del Real plaza a dos cuadras mas centrica, alguien me pueda dar informacion al respecto? el terreno es de 40 000 metros



Lo dices por el local dónde estaba ubicado la fabrica de Gaseosas La Corcordia, q queda en paralelo a la Av. Bolognesi. Pues yo tb he escuchado rumores pero sólo deben quedar así hasta q se confirme algo.


----------

